# I love NY- MAKEUP



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

Geez everytime I see this show (or pass by more like it) I gotta say - I hate the girls makeup. It's just not that good. She looks like a drag queen with the huge false lashes. 

I mean yeah she's pretty but the makeup--- my lord - it is just so bad. 

OK rant over.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2007)

I totally agree.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 11, 2007)

I just can't stand that show! And I totally agree about her makeup!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 11, 2007)

lol everything about that woman is a complete mess.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 11, 2007)

oh and when I saw this thread I was like "omg I hope this isn't a 'how do you do your makeup like New York?' thread!" haha!  Thank god you weren't looking for advice on THAT! haha


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

I try to look skankalicious every chance I get. If I can't obtain that level of beauty I'll settle for trashtacular


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 11, 2007)

The lashes do her no justice, but even without them......Her shadow looks like one of those water-activated Barbie dolls' eyes.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

Use cold water to apply the makeup and to remove the makeup just use warm water ROFLMAO


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 11, 2007)

she looks like a bad trani but I would like to know how she gets her shadow so bright


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 11, 2007)

she looks like the female muppet from the band on the Muppet Show...remember her? lol


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_she looks like a bad trani but I would like to know how she gets her shadow so bright_

 
That's exactly what I was thinking. Everytime I see a little bit of her show I always think to myself, does she honestly think that make-up (specifically the lashes) does her any good.


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 20, 2007)

while her makeup isnt the best in the way she wears it, i love how it is vivid in color and some of her eyeshadow apps have an artisitic shape. I think the makeup (minus lashes) would look beuatiful in a challenge of antm.


----------



## amoona (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea I def. wouldn't be wearing her make-up looks on a day to day basis. But what KILLS me and my boyfriend is her damn lashes. Who the hell wears fake lashes in the poll?! And not just that ... but some MACalicious #5 looking lashes! 

She just shapes the shadow really oddly ... idk. But hey if she likes it then I guess she's doing an amazing job.


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

Yeah, our girl New York overdoes it, but at least her blending is pretty good!

The falsies are definitely a little ~*much*~ for everyday use.

I adore her, though. She is so fun to watch. My husband can't stand her voice, though. I've actually heard that from more than one person, but I don't mind her voice.

IDK, she seems like the kind of girl I'd wanna hang out with, so maybe that's why I like her. She just seems like a lot of fun to be around.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_lol everything about that woman is a complete mess._

 
dito^^


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh come on now. If we never knew who New York was and she came on here posting FOTDs like that, I can totally imagine everyone saying "Your makeup is so awesome!".


----------



## Raerae (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh come on now. If we never knew who New York was and she came on here posting FOTDs like that, I can totally imagine everyone saying "Your makeup is so awesome!"._

 
Thats cuz we can only say nice stuff in the FoTD section


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Oh come on now. If we never knew who New York was and she came on here posting FOTDs like that, I can totally imagine everyone saying "Your makeup is so awesome!"._

 
Damn...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Alt. + <---" on NY's FoTD


----------



## little teaser (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Thats cuz we can only say nice stuff in the FoTD section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep thats correct. i had my post deleted and all i did was


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

if NY posted on the FOTD page and I didn't know who she was I'd tell her she looked horrible. 

But then again, I'm brutally honest. I have no problem telling people they look horrible or act like a total B*tch, or that I hate them.

I'm such a pleasent person to be around


----------



## mallory (Mar 21, 2007)

I was wondering if she uses MAC pigments. Her eyeshadow is always so bright and colorful but it's just over the top. Plus, I think she's a completely phony person. I love how so many of the guys were wanting to leave the show.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

What she probably does is use a paint or a shadestick under and then apply her makeup wet- maybe uses pigments but whatever she does use she uses wet.


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_oh and when I saw this thread I was like "omg I hope this isn't a 'how do you do your makeup like New York?' thread!" haha! Thank god you weren't looking for advice on THAT! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I was thinking the same thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Anyhow, at least we can see what NOT to do, at least with makeup and public behavior!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

Omg she looks like a friggin man...and her MU is horrendous oh lord I swear I dont know what her MUA is thinking when he/she does her MU


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 31, 2007)

Y'all think she uses MAC?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 31, 2007)

More than likely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would  surprise me if she did not.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 3, 2007)

she is so nastyyy..and that show has to be one of the worst ever..i wanted to see what it was..and she was on a boat and one of her insanely huge lashes was falling off..it was soo funny..she tells the guy to turn around and puts on sunglasses saying she was so embarrassed ..after that i realized that i had just wasted 15min of my life..that probably made me lose some brain cells   haha


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_she is so nastyyy..and that show has to be one of the worst ever..i wanted to see what it was..and she was on a boat and one of her insanely huge lashes was falling off..it was soo funny..she tells the guy to turn around and puts on sunglasses saying she was so embarrassed ..after that i realized that i had just wasted 15min of my life..that probably made me lose some brain cells   haha_

 










HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I totally agree..


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 12, 2007)

her lashes always suck.  they're too big, it makes it look like her eyes don't open.  the green/grey contacts aren't fooling anybody, and her eyeshadow highlight is ALWAYS too too white.  I agree, she looks like a big ass drag queen with realistic tits.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

i cant stand her makeup or like how she tries to act hardcore


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_her lashes always suck.  they're too big, it makes it look like her eyes don't open.  the green/grey contacts aren't fooling anybody, and her eyeshadow highlight is ALWAYS too too white.  I agree, she looks like a big ass drag queen with realistic tits._

 

hahahahha thats so funny


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I can give her props for doing her makeup.She was always the first in the house on the other shows to care about how here apearance is even if she's abit misguided.I agree the Lashes are to big but maybe she likes them that way.Perhaps her features like her wide set lids could be enhanced better by the right makeup artist.I really think she should stick with the long lashes however perhaps they should be more spread apart like dreamies with enhancements instead of her same fur clumped together ones.My DH was the first to notice those lashes of hers.Its her though.Like she say's "She is New York"


----------

